# Bordeaux to Caen May/June 2014.



## Brandane (22 Jun 2014)

Deleted due to technical problems with pics on photobucket!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Jun 2014)

Great write up, thanks for the lovely pictures, and happy belated birthday to you, hope there was cake 
Ah, those continentals and their strikes


----------



## John the Canuck (23 Jun 2014)

GREAT READ - almost there with you


----------

